# [SOLVED] Dblist32.ocx missing



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Friends, I've just installed a new software, but when iI run it, I get " Component 'DBLIST32.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered a file is missing or invalid". Pl. advise how to remedy this problem. Thanks.


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Dblist32.ocx missing*

Hi friends, after running the file 'mdac_typ' a file included in installation pack, my problem has been resolved. Thanks


----------

